# What Breed do you Think my Dog is?



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, everyone!! :wave:

I know it's pretty much impossible to know exactly WHAT breeds make up a mix, but I think it's fun trying to figure it out!! This is my rescue dog, Chance! Chance is now one and a half years old; I rescued him from death row when he was 7 weeks old. He is very high energy and intelligent. He has a lean/muscular build even though he's small. His shoulders are below knee-height; he weighs around 15 pounds. He was originally labeled as a Boxer/Lab mix and then they decided to change it and label him as a Dachshund/Boston Terrier/Min Pin. He had 2 chocolate colored brothers, a black and tan brother, and a sable colored sister. What do you think he could be mixed with?  (All pictures were taken within the past month.  )


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a puppy picture from his first day home!!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I could believe Min Pin mix, he is adorable. I love his eyes!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I would say min pin/JRT or fox terrier maybe. Cute pup  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely has pit bull in him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd believe Min Pin, I agree with momtolabs, maybe some small terrier breed. He's too small to have any pit bull, I think.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't see pit, I see a terrier mix. Not sure what kind but he has a very sweet face


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't see pit but I'd feel safe calling him an AmStaff or a Staffie mix


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a Staffordshire Bull Terrier mix to me


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to let me know what you thought!!  My neighbor thinks he is an American Pit Bull Terrier puppy, even though he's an adult (LOL).. I've heard people guess Pit Bull mix (some have even said pure Pit Bull  ) , Staffie mix, and someone even thought he was a Chihuahua/Border Collie mix(?).. A lot of people seem confident saying that he's got at least a little bit of a Bully breed somewhere in there.. I know it's pretty much impossible to figure out what he is just by looking at him (and I heard DNA kits weren't 100% accurate.) But I was just wondering what you all thought..  

I love my little Heinz 57 no matter what!!


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

Here're a few more pictures of him, since I like showing him off so much!  LOL 

Big smile!!! 


I've been working on a series of photos of random "Sit-Stays."  Here is one such photo: 


You can kind of see how muscular he is in this one.. 


One of my all time favorites!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I see a Staffie mix


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with Chaos and Jazzy. I was thinking Staffie mix as well.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I almost want to say patterdale mix depending on where you are. If not some other terrier mix.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I could buy possible SBT mix, going by that first picture, especially. I see no Pit Bull/AmStaff.


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you, everyone, for giving your opinions!! It's always fun to see what other people think!!  

Laurelin, I'm from WV.. Patterdales are practically unheard of around here.. I don't know why, because they're so cute!! But I didn't know what they were until about a month ago. 

Tainted, I just wanted to say that Cleo and Torque in your signature photo are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

This is why its very hard to guess mix breeds from pictures....In the first set I could see APBTMix easy ....and I would have a hard time believing that dog is only 15lbs....but the second set of pics are much better.....I see much more small terrier like a JTR or Min Pin mix..maybe a little Boston which could account the Bully look in those pictures ......Very very cute pup by the way..... I could see a Boston/Chi/JTR mix or a MinPin/Boston/JTR mix as being very possible


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh and if you are in West Virginia then there are quite a few Patterdale breeders in WV and all around you VA, TN , KY NC.....its not likely but its not impossible either


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

I see pittie in him, and maybe min pin. My girl is 83 lbs at 7 months and her mom was a 42 lb pit mix! So no telling for sure!


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

pugmom said:


> This is why its very hard to guess mix breeds from pictures....In the first set I could see APBTMix easy ....and I would have a hard time believing that dog is only 15lbs....but the second set of pics are much better.....I see much more small terrier like a JTR or Min Pin mix..maybe a little Boston which could account the Bully look in those pictures ......Very very cute pup by the way..... I could see a Boston/Chi/JTR mix or a MinPin/Boston/JTR mix as being very possible


Yes, I agree.. Pictures make it a little more difficult. A lot of people think (just from seeing pictures of him) that he is a 45-50lb dog... However, he honestly weighs about 15lbs. He's very short and muscular. Someone tried to convince me once that he was a Chi/APBT... I know it's not impossible (I knew someone from school whose female Great Dane got with a Yorkie... Yes, very weird!), but I still don't see that sort of mix. Thanks for taking the time to give me your opinion!


----------



## ChancesSecondChance (Jan 4, 2014)

Jen1959 said:


> I see pittie in him, and maybe min pin. My girl is 83 lbs at 7 months and her mom was a 42 lb pit mix! So no telling for sure!


Right you are!! No telling what all is in there! I'm not too concerned with what he is, but I like these sorts of "Guessing Games!" LOL Thanks for taking the time to comment


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

WVA? I'd say some kind of fiest mix. Which would be mixed up terrier mix


----------



## minandbugsmom (Jan 30, 2014)

He reminds me a lot of our new adopted dog, Bugsy. Bugs is half miniature pinscher and half boston terrier (we think!)


----------

